# Then....Now *post your pic*



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought this would be a fun topic: everyone post *1* pic of your chis as a baby and one now 

heres rocky then 8 weeks old:








and now 14 months old:









oscar then 10 weeks old:








now 6 months old:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Isn't it amazing how much they change?

Carl then (2 months)









Carl now (12 months)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Great topic Tiffany!  

Everyone is sooo cute! Eee I love baby pics. :love5: Here are Deedlit and Cosette.


Deedlit 

Then: (about 7 or 8 weeks old)










Now: (4 years)










Cosette

Then: (About 8 weeks old)










Now: (almost 2 years)


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver then (probably between 10 and 12 weeks):










Shiver now (A year and a half):


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

Chloe at about 5 weeks









Chloe now at 5 months









Jasmine at about 5 weeks









Jasmine now at 5 months









Penny at about 7 weeks









Penny at 5 months










I don't have any close up pictures of Penny at 5 weeks like the other two because originally, we were only getting Chloe and Jasmine...so I only took pictures of them. Penny had already been spoken for when we picked out the other two, but then the woman who wanted her backed out (because her family knew she wanted a puppy and surprised her with a different one on her birthday). On the last visit to see the other two before bringing them home, we learned Penny had become available and my mother (who lives with us) fell in love with her...and home she came!!!


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

kujo at 8 weeks








kujo now at around 7 1/2 months. i don't have any pics of leena as a very young pup i adopted her at 7 months.


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

vixie at 12 weeks









now!!









beni at 9 weeks









now


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awwww great pics everyone! i love seeing puppy pics  they change so much


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

Bear then...









Monte then....(sad little guy)









Bear and Monte now


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

At 10 weeks









Now


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

All these pics are so wonderful to look at!! I need to figure out our digital camera and post some of mine. Can't figure out how to get them on here yet!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

teddy 13 weeks old









teddy 1 year and 5 months









woody 6 months









woody is 1


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Lina *then* 4-5months









Lina *now* 2yrs









Boss *then* 5-6wks









Boss *now* 1yr









Lina hasn't changed too much since she came to us. She's gotten a little bigger is all. Boss has quite a bit! *sniff* my little butterball is all grown up


----------



## chiforme (Sep 28, 2005)

This is a great thread, I love looking at everyone's then and now, soooo cute.

Here's Honey at about 8 weeks









And now at almost 5 months


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww they are all sooooo cute!!


----------



## tuckersmommy (Aug 5, 2006)

I love all the then and now pictures, what a wonderful thread. I don't have any baby pics of Tucker  , I rescued him as an adult, but he will always be my :love4: baby :love4: .


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Wonderful thread!! Everyones puppies are so cute!

Heres my favorite pics of my duo!



































The older pix are my most recent.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

Bonnie, 5 weeks:








Bonnie, 17 months:









Oscar, about 5 weeks I think:








Oscar, 8 months:


----------



## Emilyyy (Jun 7, 2006)

Then[8-9 weeks.]

















Now[almost five months.]
















These were actually taken about two weeks ago.
The only difference is that Twiggy's ears stick up all the way now:]


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is Harley when I adopted him from rescue at 4 mos. and also one from this past August.


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Then: 








Now:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ooh! I love these!!  Here's Marley when we first got him (at 9 months old....but you CAN see a difference)









Now.....almost 2 years old. Sorry about his tongue sticking out. He's a dork! LOL!











Tito then....(5 - 6 weeks old...we didn't get him until 16 weeks)









Now! And he's a year and 3 months!


----------



## stacieyoung (Feb 3, 2006)

Here is Kye then










This is Kye now










He has changed colour got taller and skinnier!!!

Sorry they are huge!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch
THEN (12 weeks)








NOW (1 year)










Zero then (11 weeks)








Zero NOW (him at 10 months I need to get a more recent photo)


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Lucy at 10 weeks right after we got her...









This week, at 11 months, showing off her new collar from collarmania.com


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

cuuuuuute pics everyone


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Pearl at 7 weeks









Pearl Now










Princess now









Princess at 7weeks


----------



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

Rylee before I got her (about 5 wks old)








Rylee now at 3 months (today is her happy 3 months!)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

All the baby pics are so cute! 

I love Rylee's harness! She is soo cuteee! Just curious, what kind of cam do you use? I'm looking to get a new digital :wave:


----------



## CarrieQuiteContrary (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a canon rebel xt digital slr. Its a little on the spendy side but its a really nice camera!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

These pics are wonderful, what cuties, then and now!

Here's my contribution:

Bu then, 36 hrs ~










Ernie then; @ two weeks:










Both of them now:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Great pics everyone  

Poco then 










Poco now










Bella then 










Bella & Mia now 










Mia then


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh my goodnesss I lovee that baby pic of Pocco. Can you post some new ones of Pocco pretty pleeeaseee He's the cutest! So are Mia and Bella. I love their matching shirts


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you Katie you're so sweet noone ever requests pics of my babies Thank You  Poco is a bit scared of the camera but I'll see what I can do :thumbleft:


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

This is Jake at 12 weeks...










And now... at 1 year on September 9, 2006


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Lucy at 8 weeks...










And Lucy now at 11 1/2 months old....


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i love all the pics everyone!! soooo cute!! alsisha i wanna see your babies too!!!  oh tammie..jake has the prettiest eyes!! gorgeous!!


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

Sonny then (10 weeks)








Sonny now (year and a half)


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

one pound at 8 weeks, 4 pounds now


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Alisha I always forget how cute Pocco is until I see a pic of him! He is too handsome to not like the camera! :love5: 

Jake and Lucy are beautiful! I remember them! They've both grown up into cuties  





CarrieQuiteContrary said:


> I have a canon rebel xt digital slr. Its a little on the spendy side but its a really nice camera!


I knew I liked it  Those are amazing cameras. I actually have a Canon Rebel too. It's a 2000 EOS but not a digital  I feel like the last person to still use film! haha


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks so much! Jake and Lucy are really great. We are so glad that we have them! They have turned my husband into a blob of love mush! He always said that the only dog for him was a german shepherd (which we do have Tasha, our 13 year old shepherd), but these little guys sure are snuggle bums!


----------

